# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  A method to keep Construction - All Risk Insurance premiums low

## Delton05

I'm about to start OBing my house and am looking into getting Construction - All Risk Insurance which includes Pubic Liability Insurance. 
I am going to employ a carpenter to project manage and build the house to lockup stage, with me and the unavoidable trades doing the rest. 
The questions:
To keep my premium to the minimum: Can I insure this way just until lockup is achieved and then get normal house insurance, because the house can be locked up securely? This would give me public liability insurance and cover the house, would it not?  The electrician and plumber and waterproofer would need their own insurance to, I suppose...Should I use just the value of the house to lockup (about half the completed cost) for the insured value so I'd only get this actual cost back in the event of fire etc? Or would an insurance company expect to apportion the claim like they do for under insuring?
Anyone with experience in this??

----------

